# Betta scaring dog



## SparklE fin (Jun 8, 2012)

Is your dog afraid of your fish too? I have a male chihuahua named Dexter and he's afraid of my betta fish Celes. Whenever Celes flares at him, Dexter jumps back then runs like the devil is at his heels and with Celes flaunting his victory. Anyone have experiences like this too? Or are my pets weird


----------



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

My rather stupid cat, Boris, has a vendetta against anything that lives in my room. My gerbils used to drive Boris insane and now that I have Dr.Gomez in my room, Boris tried to establish dominance over him and failed. Dr. Gomez started biting Boris after Boris was dumb enough to put his paw in the tank. This scared Boris and he hid under my bed for about a half hour. When he came out he tip toed out of my room and into my sister's, and took a nap.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha thats cute.
My beagle (dog) just ignores my Betta.


----------



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

My dog is scared of fish, I learned recently. She gets especially freaked out at the big fish walls at pet stores. I'm surprised she's not the only one. :lol:


----------

